# A sample of Bud rot / mould



## HippyInEngland (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Guys 


The pics below are of bud rot/mould i found as i was harvesting, i thought it may be helpful for other people to know what it looks like.


----------



## senhsy (Oct 11, 2007)

fungus or mold are common problem once you see a white powder like substance on the leaves i would use a foliar spray with fungus remover to take care of the problem. spray when the lights are off this will prevent leaves from burning.


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 11, 2007)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> The pics below are of bud rot/mould i found as i was harvesting, i thought it may be helpful for other people to know what it looks like.



:holysheep:... that sucks man, sorry to see that, but thanks for posting up so others may catch the problem before it gets this bad.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 11, 2007)

Yo NewbieG

damp weather caused mould and rot!, i harvested at the perfect time, i got over 22 ounces of perfect bud, to tell the truth i didnt even know it was there, it was only while harvesting that i found them, if i had waited a week more i may have lost the plant, someone must have been looking down at me and told me to harvest that day.


----------



## walter (Oct 11, 2007)

what a shame ,, no one likes to see that


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 17, 2007)

it`s good to see that, it lets the more begginer grower see what to look out for.
at least you caught it in time Hippy, i had some mold on my previous grow too,however, like you it was minimal and had no affect on the over-all buds.
cheers for the pics dude, they`ll help ppl alot in the I.D`ing that problem.


----------

